# Good music for flipnotes?



## Deleted member 408979 (May 4, 2017)

(move to the music board if needed)

I've recently started making flipnotes, given its probably the best app i've found for the DS (probably the only good art software for it too)

But I find a bunch of really good AMVs that are around 10-30 sec long

examples:





so does anybody know any good songs for animating

im open for all songs though, lighthearted or hardcore :v

I found these 2 songs so far :v





any suggestions?

(ill make sure to post the flipnotes once they're done)

*keep in mind that I can only make up to 33 seconds of animation.*


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 4, 2017)

shhh dont worry if its from club penguin the song is still great :'v


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

It really depends on what kind of flip notes are you making. If you want inspiration, configure your DSi's DNS settings to go to sudomemo.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> It really depends on what kind of flip notes are you making. If you want inspiration, configure your DSi's DNS settings to go to sudomemo.


Ew, sudomemo is full of amvs, ponies, undertale and shinyeevee copycats. It isn't and will never be like hatena, a place for creativity, comedy and outstanding stories and series.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Ew, sudomemo is full of amvs, ponies, undertale and shinyeevee copycats. It isn't and will never be like hatena used to be, a place for creativity, comedy and outstanding stories and series.


Yeah, true, I remember this series called "Super Mario Broz Movie" made by user $Ronald$, it was so epic, and I was so happy when I was able to find it on YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 5, 2017)

but im on my 3DS... ;_;


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 5, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> but im on my 3DS... ;_;


You are using flip ore studio 3D?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 5, 2017)

yup :v


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 5, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> yup :v


There is a DSi flipnote CIA floating around


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 5, 2017)

nice  thanks for telling me.


----------

